# Illegal British car - scrap or sell?



## barneysmum (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

I have an old English car on English plates that isn't being used anymore and is just an eyesore on my drive. It is being taken away soon to be scrapped by a company who take it free of charge.

Only thing is that it's a good car - 2.2, 9 years old, runs well (apart from the current flat battery and two flat tyres!) so I'm reluctant about giving it away for free.

But as it's illegal, is this now my only choice or will anyone buy it for spares?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

barneysmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an old English car on English plates that isn't being used anymore and is just an eyesore on my drive. It is being taken away soon to be scrapped by a company who take it free of charge.
> 
> ...


What car is it ?, and where in Spain ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you asked different scrapyards to make you an offer? If they think you just want it out of the way, they obviously won't want to pay you, but as you say, it does have value, and it's worth asking round.


----------



## barneysmum (Apr 30, 2008)

It's a Vectra on a 2002 plate (in Jávea), has been a good car and though I'm not emotionally attached to it I don't like the idea of giving it away. The only scrap yard I have found online doesn't pay anything.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Just make sure that you get a certificate of destruction


----------



## barneysmum (Apr 30, 2008)

djfwells said:


> Just make sure that you get a certificate of destruction


Yes I asked them about that and they said they cannot give me one until they "take the car in". He said when he takes the car from me he supplies a copy of his passport and a signed form to say he has taken the car.

He also said he removes the wheels, tyres and cat converters!! That's what they sell on I guess?!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

You will need to send this to the DVLA, so watch your back here


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

We met a really nice English couple in Parcent. They had a friend who knew all about cars and the like. Maybe you could ask them?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Any decent scrapyard should pay a minimum off 200€ for a running car . Just for its weight in scrap at current prices. They'll sell everything. A decent modern car can generate 3-4k sold off as parts here.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

barneysmum said:


> It's a Vectra on a 2002 plate (in Jávea), has been a good car and though I'm not emotionally attached to it I don't like the idea of giving it away. The only scrap yard I have found online doesn't pay anything.


I could use the front seats as I believe the Vectra items are better than the Astra ones in my car, I can of course remove mine and install them back into yours as I believe they are a straight swap. 
Odds on that will not be the case of course


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

stevesainty said:


> We met a really nice English couple in Parcent. They had a friend who knew all about cars and the like. Maybe you could ask them?


We were in the (respectable) motor trade in the UK.
Many of our customers came to us to put right disasters caused by listening to well-meaning 'friends who knew all about cars'.
Of course there are people around who do know what they're talking about but in a case like this it's not mechanics as much as the paperwork that's important.
Yiou really do need to get expert advice.
We sold a car on UK plates to a woman who expressed her intention to change to Spanish plates the very next day.
Over a year later the car is still on UK plates, she did not send off the required paperwork as she said she would and we were obliged to inform the DVLA of the circumstances.


----------



## barneysmum (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks all for the replies. I am going to try and sell it for a reasonable price first and have just postponed the scrapyard.


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

We on the Costa del Sol and there are plenty of Brit ex Pat car dealers that will take anything - working or not - and give you money accordingly. (We got Eu 200 for a very old Mondeo on Brit plates)... But make sure you fill in log book and send back to DVLA that you are no longer the owner - (we made sure the person buying it filled in a UK address and WE sent back the change of owner slip to make sure we were covered).
I am sure there are such car dealers on the CB.... 
Good luck..


----------



## fuzzynana (May 16, 2012)

susanspain said:


> We on the Costa del Sol and there are plenty of Brit ex Pat car dealers that will take anything - working or not - and give you money accordingly. (We got Eu 200 for a very old Mondeo on Brit plates)... But make sure you fill in log book and send back to DVLA that you are no longer the owner - (we made sure the person buying it filled in a UK address and WE sent back the change of owner slip to make sure we were covered).
> I am sure there are such car dealers on the CB....
> Good luck..


Hi, I am in Marbella and have a british mondeo 2.2 ghia, full leather in very good condition with only 60,000miles, I have just bought a spanish car today and fear that the mondeo is going to sit on my drive!!! I would like to know who or what car sales company bought your car, as it would be great to get a little bit for it, rather than scrapping it, which was what i intended to do till i came accross your post!

**************


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

fuzzynana said:


> Hi, I am in Marbella and have a british mondeo 2.2 ghia, full leather in very good condition with only 60,000miles, I have just bought a spanish car today and fear that the mondeo is going to sit on my drive!!! I would like to know who or what car sales company bought your car, as it would be great to get a little bit for it, rather than scrapping it, which was what i intended to do till i came accross your post!
> 
> **************


If you're on Facebook there are numerous 'groups' of buy, sell, swap in your area where all manner of stuff including vehicles, is up for sale. Just search 'Trade-it Marbella or Costa Cash Converters and you'll see.


----------

